# Tyra Banks (and her IBS) in new issue of Vanity Fair



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

FYI -I know we've had previous posts about Tyra Banks publicly discussing her IBS with Janet Jackson and others, so this isn't entirely hot breaking news...but it's just been mentioned again (in very high-profile fashion) in her interview in the February issue of Vanity Fair magazine. Even better, it's in the very first paragraph of the interview (page 170, if you're walking by a newstand and want to sneak a free peek):"I'm very gassy," says Tyra Banks, telling Janet Jackson about her irritable-bowel syndrome. "But I feel like I can telegraph my farts..If it is going to be funky I'll let it out and I'll be like 'Dang! Who did that?'"Now, if only she would read the emails we sent her and do a whole show about IBS...Tim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yep, thanks for sharing this Tim - I sent her a very long email - I dont think she has IBS as bad as others do, though I know she has pain and works through it. I have never watched her show, other than that Janet Jackson interview video clip, which is where that text came from in the magazine - I am not her typical demographic viewer!Perhaps that is why they have not shown any reply regarding a show on IBS - maybe their programers just want to keep it "fluffy" - I should search on the show's site to see if they have ever done any serious topics with serious guests - if so, then maybe we still have a chance - if not, then that just may be the show's format. Oh well.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I personally think it takes a lot of courage for her to mention it at all. I mean, if I were a high-profile supermodel, I'm not sure I'd want the whole world to know something that could decrease my attractiveness, because my livelihood depends on it.That's why I'm sure she won't do a show about IBS until her show is much more stable, if at all.. It's still new, and it can still tank.


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

On a related note...I was watching "The View" this morning (hey, don't give me any ####. I work from home and I LOVE that show - especially Hot Topics!) and witnessed yet another celebrity mentioning digestive disorders. This time it was co-host (and former "Survivor" contestant) Elizabeth Hasselbeck who talked about how she suffers from Celiac disease. She went on to say how Celiac "is often misdiagnosed as IBS, or irritable bowel syndrome." Anyway, the segment ended with Elizabeth, Rosie, Barbara, and Joy cracking open bottles of some new gluten-free beer and sucking them down. Tim


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

There is NO WAY anyone can have IBS as bad as some of us and do all they do. Survivor No way. I'd be in the woods 24-7. I could not go on that show even if I was gaurenteed a million. Tyra, HOs can she do the urn way and ALL the stress that goes along with it if she had bad IBS? Maybe hers is the C kind.I have written Oprah and Dr phil to do a show. NEVER heard from either of them either.


----------



## 14494 (Dec 18, 2006)

I also saw Elizabeth on the View. She realized while doing Survivor that she had celiac. While all the other contestants felt awful on the Survivor deprived diet, she felt great because all the were eating was fish and rice...no gluten.I wondered at her courage taking on Survivor before her diagnosis. I wanted to write and ask her how she was able to do that mentally with the kinds of symptoms she must have had.I know with my IBS that some days I find it hard just to get dressed. The last place I want to be is in public...even being around my hubby during an episode is difficult.I've been suffering for about 9 years now with combo IBS, it comes and goes, but I get it at least once or twice a month minimum and it lasts for a week or so at a time. I usually have an attack in the morning that lasts a few hours but I almost always feel better by the afternoon. Not yesterday though....an all day affair. Been up since 5 this morning too. You know, I can take the problem bowels, but the panic attacks are the worst. I also get sweats and nausea.I am without health insurance because my IBS prevents me from working outside my home and I can't afford it.... but I still don't seem to qualify for any kind of help with this.I feel disabled by this condition and I've had to give up so much of what makes up a 'normal' life.... I'm just amazed that Elizabeth would dare to do that show if she felt even a fraction of what we all go through.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

Okay, obviously if any celebrity had really, really, bad IBS, they would not be able to do what they do. But I don't think the point is comparing ourselves and saying, "oh, we're so much worse off, they don't know what it's like."Honestly, I don't care about how bad Tyra or Elizabeth have digestive problems, personally. What I care about is that they're using their position to create awareness. And if that means that they have mild IBS, then that's okay. I don't wish severe IBS on anyone.


----------



## 19282 (Jul 19, 2005)

Lynnie, I totally agree with you. In my opinion, the very fact that these celebrities even mention the term "irritable bowel syndrome" in mainstream magazine interviews and on national TV shows is great progress and definitely helps raise overall awareness.Tim


----------



## Popp (May 31, 2004)

I also saw that segment on the View.Just happened to be on when I was flipping around. I did email Elizabeth about her "coming out".Slowly these digestive disorders are breaking out in public and one of these days it won't be a sin to talk about these things.I did look for the gluten free beer at several bottle shops today with no luck.http://www.redbridgebeer.com/


----------

